# Good Raid Controller for FREENAS



## Image0fman

Hi All, 

I am looking for a not so expensive yet good raid controller for the freenas distro. I need a Raid controller that can support raid5. Anyone use freenas at home with a raid controller? Tanks


----------



## wadmancpu

Hello. I just built a freenas machine using 3- 500GB seagate barracuda hard drives in a raid 5 array. I'm using a motherboard that has 4 sata headers built on so an additional controller wasn't necessary. However, I did order one that has been reported to "work out of the box" with freenas. It's a Syba SD-SATA2-4IR PCI card. I had to return mine as it was defective so I never got to test it. It's only about $45. Are you thinking of a software or hardware raid array?


----------

